# [Bootcamp] Impossible de télécharger le logiciel à cause d'un problème réseau sur Mojave



## Inftech (25 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Après avoir un tout petit peu fouiné sur Google, auprès de mes connaissances et auprès de l'assistance Apple, je m'en remets à vous pour un petit souci non bloquant.

Je souhaite installer Windows 10 Entreprise sur mon Mac (sauvé par Macomaniac précédemment /kiss) via Bootcamp j'ai donc tout fait pour respecter les pré-requis indiqués sur le lien suivant : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468






J'ai mon fichier ISO Windows 10 récupéré sur VLSC.
Mais au moment de lancer l'installation, j'ai le fameux message "Impossible de télécharger le logiciel à cause d'un problème réseau.





En parcourant le forum, j'ai vu que certaines personnes avaient changé la langue du Finder (sur d'anciennes versions MacOS) mais pour moi ce n'est pas efficace.

Je m'en remets donc à vous au cas où et si ça ne marche pas, je continuerai avec ma machine virtuelle. Merci pour votre aide et/ou lecture

PS : je précise tout de même au cas où on me demanderait que j'ai bien Internet, et que j'ai testé sur plusieurs réseaux Wifi et via câble Ethernet





*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2019)

Concernant le message d'erreur, si tu n'as aucun souci en te connectant partout y compris App Store, alors il y a un problème avec les serveurs d'Apple contenant ce que tu souhaites télécharger. Il suffit de recommencer plus tard.

Déjà tu n'est pas à jour, la dernière version de macOS Mojave est la 10.14.6. Ensuite, c'est très curieux, pourquoi il n'y a pas l'année de ton modèle ?






Inftech a dit:


> J'ai mon fichier ISO Windows 10 récupéré sur VLSC.


Je ne sais pas ce que c'est, mais il faut télécharger un fichier .iso sur le site officiel de chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...ce que précise bien Apple dans le lien que tu mentionnes en plus.

De plus, ne connaissant pas l'année exacte de ton modèle, est-ce qu'Assistant Boot Camp mentionne explicitement que tu peux utiliser un fichier .iso ?

Pour ton modèle, le n° de série est gravé au dos de ton MBP, tu vas ici... https://checkcoverage.apple.com/fr/fr/ ...tu tapes ton n° de série, tu auras un rappel qui nous intéresse aussi. 

*Edit :* quand je vois la copie écran du restant de la capacité de ton disque dur pour la partie macOS, tu vas au-devant d'un futur blocage. Avec seulement 13 Go de libre macOS Mojave va saturer au point de bloquer ta session. Fais le ménage dans tes données personnelles en les sauvegardant dans un disque USB avant d'avoir une catastrophe.


----------



## Inftech (25 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Merci pour cette analyse.
Alors je ne sais pas pourquoi l'année n'est pas apparue mais la voici "Early 2015"


Concernant l'espace disque, j'attends de pouvoir installer Windows avant de supprimer ma VM  contenue sur mon disque interne ce qui devrait libérer une 40aine de Go
Pour l'image, c'était aussi un iso microsoft mais je vais tenter avec l'image officielle pour particuliers.
Mon iso correspondait à ceux indiqués ici



Je vous tiens au courant et tente de faire la MàJ de mon OS

Edit : Je dois avoir un problème avec mon fichier hosts ou autre


----------



## Inftech (25 Septembre 2019)

Je tiens à m'excuser je viens de trouver la cause à mon problème
J'avais Hands Off! mal configuré sur mon poste et bloquant l'accès aux serveurs Apple

Vu que mon souci n'apportera aucune aide technique, si on peut le supprimer, je ne suis pas contre.
En attendant j'indique "Résolu" dans le titre"

Merci pour l'aide qui m'a néanmoins orienté

PS : Ah je peux pas ajouter Résolu


----------



## Inftech (25 Septembre 2019)

Bon ben finalement, désormais c'est le partitionnement qui ne passe pas
J'ai commencé les manipulations évoquées sur ce post sans succès
https://forums.macg.co/threads/creation-partition-boot-camp-espace-insuffisant.1303847/page-2

Edit : je vais suivre ce post . pour voir https://forums.macg.co/threads/assistant-boot-camp-probleme-de-partionnement-du-disque.1301605/


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2019)

Inftech a dit:


> J'avais Hands Off! mal configuré sur mon poste et bloquant l'accès aux serveurs Apple


J'utilise Hands Off! depuis longtemps et je n'ai jamais rencontré le moindre problème. Par défaut, ce logiciel ne touche jamais aux applications officielles contenues dans une version de macOS.

Pour le reste, je te déconseille fortement de jouer à l'apprenti sorcier avec le Terminal. Même motif, même punition, si ton MBP a suffisamment d'espace libre pour macOS, avec Assistant Boot Camp, tu n'as pas besoin de faire quoi que ce soit hormis indiquer la taille de la partition qui sera réservée pour installer Windows.

Avec ton modèle, Assistant Boot Camp téléchargera tout seul les pilotes/drivers, chargera le contenu du fichier .iso dans un espace virtuel qui sera effacé automatiquement en fin d'installation sans laisser la moindre trace. Il faut bien télécharger le fichier .iso depuis le site officiel de Microsoft. Ton problème est bien l'espace minimal qu'il te reste. Avec 13 Go de libre, je comprends mieux pourquoi tu bloques.

Le fichier d'une machine virtuelle, que ce soit avec Parallels Desktop ou VMware peut très bien être stocké et utilisé dans un disque dur USB. C'est ce que je fais et ça m'évite d'encombrer mon disque dur interne. Tant que tu n'auras pas 20 Go de libres pour macOS, ça coincera.

Pour information : après une installation de Windows, celui-ci n'occupe qu'environ 8 Go, cet espace va grossir avec le temps et ultra rapidement sans que l'utilisateur ne s'en rende compte. Après utilisation des logiciels intégrés d'une version de Windows, tous les fichiers .dll qui sont inclus dans chaque application seront copiés en 1, 2, 3, 5 voire plus dans le dossier WinSxS, car Microsoft estime que c'est la meilleure méthode pour un démarrage rapide de Windows. Que dire lorsque des jeux ou gros logiciels sont installés en plus ? Ce dossier continuera de gonfler, gonfler, gonfler...

Donc à la base, si Apple recommande un minimum de 64 Go pour installer Windows, ce n'est pas sans raison.


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2019)

Par défaut avec ton modèle, voilà comment se déroule l'installation... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...c'est la même chose avec la version de Windows 10 *1903*.


----------



## Inftech (26 Septembre 2019)

Problème résolu en parcourant les autres postes
C etait mon fstree qui etait invalide. 
J'ai utilisé le script de Macomaniac afin de supprimer le conteneur puis reinstall et tout marche nickel

J avais les 64Go de disponibles, j etais même à 80Go, je pense que c etait dû à la corruption du fstree.

Merci bcp pr le tuto, et les conseils

Pour Hands Off!  je voulais dire que j avais dû cliquer sur Deny à un moment alors qu'il fallait pas et je m etais bloqué l acces aux serveurs Apple car en supprimant toutes les règles en Deny, j avais pu lancer le téléchargement 

Merci beaucoup en tout cas et oui je vais déplacer mes VM mais étant tout le temps en déplacement pro, j aime pas trop trimballer un disque dur (j ai tendance à les casser)


----------

